# 1952 Ford 8n with mid mount sickle mower



## MCoe

Here is a pic of my father in laws '52 Ford we restored a few years back. Tractor and mower are functional!


----------



## MCoe

*More info*

This tractor has been converted to 12 volt and we upgraded the points to electronic ignition system. The fuel tank was lined with Red Kote and I ran all new fuel line to the carb and put a kit in it. Other than that we have not done any motor work to it. Great old tractor.


----------



## deerhide

Real good to mow with, the side mount is good on your neck and the 8n will turn so short!


----------



## woodie

Was the sickle mower made for the 8n? I like it


----------



## deerhide

*1952 Ford 8n mower*

I believe Ford did make or labelled anyway, a side mount mower that went on the 2, 9 and the 8n and the Fergusons too and likely later Fords and MF's.... Not sure if it fit other 3pth equipped tractors or had adapters to fit them.


----------

